# A/F Meters



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Im looking for a NARROWBAND A/F meter with O2 sensors that will work with the muzzy super pro for a brute. Im dropping $825 on the super pro's and can't afford a wideband, the way I see it anyway widebands only really help on EFI's on carbs you just need to see what's the right mixture and tune manually and that's all I plan to do with it. I think a narrowband will do just that if im not mistaken. After I tune it correctly it's gonna get put on a shelf and probably never used again.

My real questions? Where can I order the correct one from a safe retailer? not looking to spend anymore then $75 or so.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

innovate motorsports.com has sme good air/fuel gauges its wer i gt mine to tune my brute. its real simple to use u jus hook it up to ur batter and screw the 02 sensor in the bunge in ur exhaust and ur ready to go. bt mine was 200 bucks bt they did have sme other modles u could look at that might help u out.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> Im looking for a NARROWBAND A/F meter with O2 sensors that will work with the muzzy super pro for a brute. Im dropping $825 on the super pro's and can't afford a wideband, the way I see it anyway widebands only really help on EFI's on carbs you just need to see what's the right mixture and tune manually and that's all I plan to do with it. I think a narrowband will do just that if im not mistaken. After I tune it correctly it's gonna get put on a shelf and probably never used again.
> 
> My real questions? Where can I order the correct one from a safe retailer? not looking to spend anymore then $75 or so.


I have a wide band for sale on here I posted today for like half price of new. . Hit me up with an offer if you want the nice one


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Don't waste your money on a narrowband, all they honestly are is a light show. 

You can pick-up and LC-1 for around $200-250, or score a good used set-up as noted above.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

So Vforcejohn told me to get an innovative MXT-L wide-band, I found one on ebay just want to confirm this is the innovative MXT-L and if it works well? thanks.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Innovate-MTX...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19cdee9682


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I just ordered my MXT-L from the link above, Ive never used eBay before hopefully I get what I payed for...


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

WADDAMAN thats the one that i gt and its the one that vfj that recommended for me to and it works really well and is real simple to use.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

Waddaman said:


> I just ordered my MXT-L from the link above, Ive never used eBay before hopefully I get what I payed for...


quite similar to the one I have installed on my car.... 

Works great!


----------



## Jdbrute12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Will the MXT-L o2 sensors screw in to the muzzy bung plugs on a full muzzy pro?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Jdbrute12 said:


> Will the MXT-L o2 sensors screw in to the muzzy bung plugs on a full muzzy pro?


 Yes they will.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yup it works well, the only thing id say though is hook it up direct to battery with a switch. With mine installed as per instruction (there made for cars not quads keep in mind..) to a switched source, it messed with my voltages a lot made the bike stall sometimes malfunctioned reading low voltage etc. Hook it up so power is direct on battery but make sure to have a switch on there.

when you go to use it with a switch turn it on a good 30 seconds before you start the quads so the sensor can warm up some.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

On my LC1 it says to turn it on without it in the bung first to calibrate it, then install it and warm it up like you stated and good to go, very easy to use.


----------



## Jdbrute12 (Feb 8, 2013)

*AF Meters*

What are the optimal ranges on the MTX-L af gauge? Also what ranges are the lean and rich? Any help would be appreciated! got a muzzy full pro with a muzzy digituner tryin to get this thing tuned up.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Jdbrute12 said:


> What are the optimal ranges on the MTX-L af gauge? Also what ranges are the lean and rich? Any help would be appreciated! got a muzzy full pro with a muzzy digituner tryin to get this thing tuned up.


 You wanna shoot for the mid 12's..


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

J2! said:


> On my LC1 it says to turn it on without it in the bung first to calibrate it, then install it and warm it up like you stated and good to go, very easy to use.


What do you use with your Lc-1? I'm trying to decide between that and an lm-2.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The lm2 will do a lot more. It will record info while you are riding so you can go back and see what its doing all the way through the run, lc1 dont. But the lc1 is I great wideband. If you have the dough to drop on the lc2 you will like it better. Both come with great software to tune with.


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

So you use your laptop with the lc-1?

That's the only reason I NEED a lm-2, so i can tune bikes, when under a load as well.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yes you can use your laptop to tune just like an lm2 just can't record runs which is REALLY where the most important info comes from... They boh have the same software for your laptop.. With the lc1 you have to run a guage while you are running. I use an Innovative digital guage.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The LC-1 can indeed log a run, via the computer software(has to remain plugged into computer & logging is done via the computer). It just can't do so by itself like the LM2.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah you just gotta ride with a laptop in your hand and when your tuning an 840 you need both hands on the bars. LMAO So I just use an A/F digital guage so it's easier to look at running 60mph. What you stated was actually what I meant I guess I shoulda worded it differently...:bigok:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ LOL. My 1040 kitty made 103rwhp on the dyno, and I did the driveability tuning with the laptop in my lap.........NOT handy by any means. I had the gauge zip-tied to the snorkels though, so I wasn't trying to watch the lap top while rolling.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah thats what I do zip tie the guage up high so I can see it without having to look down, still aint easy haulin butt !! lol


----------

